# Request for eh03 update.zip



## enetico (Dec 6, 2011)

Would like to upgrade my phone manually since I cannot upgrade through ota(bad esn) and I need the eh03 update.zip file. Can anyone please help me? Thanks!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

no one has done a system pull (ive asked) of the ota, however the eh03 full odin will get you on eh03...i obviously havent diffed the ota vs leak but if its both eh03 then nothing major could have changed from testing or it would have required resubmission by samsung and been renamed


----------



## enetico (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks! you are the only person that seems to care, thank you!I will have no choice but to revert to that, once again thanks!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks to a user on xda i was able to diff the ota vs the factory odin rom and theyre pretty much identical, the frameworks are identical and the build.props as well

in fact the only differences are a slightly newer vzw navigator in the ota, and updated flash player (still older than whats in the market)

use the odin based roms, no point in the ota


----------



## enetico (Dec 6, 2011)

I was hoping I didn't have to lose all my apps and settings that was another reason i wanted the update. When I do the odin do i select re-partition, I see different post saying yes and some no. Thanks!


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

enetico said:


> I was hoping I didn't have to lose all my apps and settings that was another reason i wanted the update. When I do the odin do i select re-partition, I see different post saying yes and some no. Thanks!


its recommended, but i dont know thats its 100% needed (i use heimdall so idk)


----------



## enetico (Dec 6, 2011)

ok, thanks!


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

enetico, you're worried about losing apps as you update? do you use CWM to backup?
because advanced restore will let you put certain parts of the back up , like data/ system/ cache ect... from CWM


----------



## enetico (Dec 6, 2011)

I already did the full restore to eh03, thanks for all the help fellows.


----------

